# Building my new Pigeon Loft *Live-Thread* Updated every few Hours



## piigeon (Sep 28, 2010)

*Building my new Pigeon Loft *Live-Thread* (Start 1. October) Updated every few Hours*

*Hi Dear Forum Members!*

*I will start Tomorrow with building my new Pigeon Loft! (12 Hrs left to start)

Target is, to Finish the Loft within the next 6 Days!

I will *LIVE UPDATE* the Process of Building my new Loft in this Thread every few hours!
I Will share this with all of you! I am a beginner in Building a Pigeon Loft, so be surprised what the Result will be ...

Pictures will be added soon!

Look back soon into this Thread to see how the process goes on ...*

*Start will be on October 1.st*


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Good luck


----------



## Andyfitz (May 29, 2010)

how big is the loft going to be? and pics of your plans?


----------



## piigeon (Sep 28, 2010)

*I have no plan yet, i planned everything in my head 
I visualized it and i will start in a few hours to begin cutting the wood ...

i will post every picture about the process here in ...

in meters the loft will be approximately 2 meters height
4 meters long, 2 meters wide ...*

this will be under my terrace ... fenced with wood blocks ... a big construction


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Very cool bro...can't wait to see the progress. Happy building!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Do you have any construction experience.


----------



## piigeon (Sep 28, 2010)

as i already said i will do this the first time in my life 

when i have to answer your question: no i don't have any construction experience ...
But i will do my best :]


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm sure you will do just fine! Excited to see the pics on Monday


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

belive in what you do and you watch it will be awsome im just finishing my loft and very proud of it good luck piigeon.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

piigeon said:


> as i already said i will do this the first time in my life
> 
> when i have to answer your question: *no i don't have any construction experience ...*
> But i will do my best :]


I didn't either......I built mine myself and it came out just fine!


----------



## cbx1013 (Aug 12, 2009)

Piigeon:

Well, have fun! My first loft was pretty crude, compared to my second. I'm certainly not a carpenter by trade. I'm a home fix-it guy, at the very best.

But, I read a bunch of threads, asked a few questions, and voila... I'm building a loft. Don't be afraid to ask questions... these folks are very knowledgable and helpful.

Good luck,

Don


----------



## yvannava (Jul 10, 2010)

how big is a normal kitbox that will house 12 birds im a starter i usually fly them out of my breeding loft and takes awhile to get them in like that.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I'll bet you do just fine I built my first 2 lofts and I'm glad my birds cant read a tape measure. Bought the loft I have now and just love it.
Dave


----------



## piigeon (Sep 28, 2010)

*So, the first steps are made...

1. measurement of the fence and wood pieces for height length etc.
2. cutting fence...
3. cutting the wood to pieces that fit together.
4. drilling screws into the wood ...

The Result is, i have now 2 Sides ... as you can see on the Pictures!

Its not a professional work i think, but its a stable construction,not yet 100% finished!
i had some problems getting the screws into that wood ... but finally:
*












*Progress of the Loft is now: 10%*


----------



## piigeon (Sep 28, 2010)

i have some complications at the moment, will continue on thuesday!


----------



## piigeon (Sep 28, 2010)

*here are 4 new pictures,

Total progress: 50%*


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm just curious what you mean by " updated every few hours ," it seems like last time you posted was on October 4, 2010. Not that I'm complaining, just wondered what happened? I hope all is okay.


----------



## yvannava (Jul 10, 2010)

yea i was wondering what happen with the loft. didnt work out or what keep us informed you just left us hanging there.


----------



## piigeon (Sep 28, 2010)

Sorry for the Delay, i had no time the last weeks necause of a car accident ...

Here are the pictures of my loft, i covered it with a double plastic because it is the north side of the house ... and now it is very cold outside ...

If you see anything that isnt good or have any suggestions for the loft please let me know.


----------



## piigeon (Sep 28, 2010)

And here are 3 pictures from the pigeons.
arent they beautiful


----------

